# OMG! She did not!



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

She is very lucky her mare was so good and no one got hurt.

I am all for senior pranks. Heck, we had fun doing them too. But this one seems like it was a little on the high risk side.


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

I would be very afraid of the slippery school floor...

I am also all for school pranks, but please leave the poor animals out of them :lol:.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

She said that she wasn't planing on it, but a teacher opened the door and told her (just playing) to get to class. And her mare just walked on in. Lol. She still gets to walk and graduate. haha. This is crackin me up. The only punishment she recived is she had to mop up the dirt she drug in. I actually started this tradition 5 years ago. But a friend and I just rode to the sachool on the last day of our 8th and freshman years. My senior year we rode donkeys to school. And she had to take it one step up.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I think it's funny as heck, if you trust your horse not to hurt someone or someone not to hurt or spook your horse. I'd let Jester do it. Heck, I've had idiot up and waving in his face and he was still half asleep. Besides, our school is carpeted. Haha, I might have to do it now


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I wish i had pi cure of her trying to eat outta the trash can. Lol.


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Freakin' awesome.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> Haha, I might have to do it now


Please make sure your liability insurance is up to date just in case your horse steps on or kicks someone if something startles inside the building.

You might also want to remember that a stressed horse tends to manure, soft manure even. Not something I would want to be responsible for getting off the carpet in the school.


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Not sure why everyone is being so rude about it...your horse could injure anyone around it at any time no matter where you are at. 

Sweet prank though, I wouldn't have enough guts to waltz right in there with my horse(for fear of what the head admin would say)!


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

I want to do this! My school is open though haha. That'd be so cool!


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

That took some guts, thats all I've got to say.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Even if your liability is up to date, I doubt it'd help at all, since you took the horse someplace without notifying people? 

On topic, that's hilarious! I wouldn't do it myself, even though my mare doesn't spook easy, but it certainly would make me laugh if I saw it! Good thing she still gets to walk and graduate, at our high school if you pull any prank (harmless or otherwise) you can't walk.  
Though we had a great one a couple years back that people like to bring up every once and a while- seniors bought 3 chickens, painted a 1, 2, and 4 on them, and let them loose in the halls. The teachers, security, etc. had to round them up, then look for 'number 3', though of course, there wasn't one. In fact, I'm pretty sure that's the one that instated the rule.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh lord, seriously? Y'all can't laugh at it? 

As for the liability, trust me, I know what I'm doing. Besides, I've had Jester in more stressful places with more dangerous and upsetting people. My school has 86 kids who have all been around him at some point and all know not to spook the horse, even though they don't ride themselves.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Hahaha. Our school's about the same size. The admin. was surprizingly chill about it.





here's a link to the video. Don't know if it will work for yall or not.


Login | Facebook


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

horseluver2435 said:


> Even if your liability is up to date, I doubt it'd help at all, since you took the horse someplace without notifying people?
> 
> On topic, that's hilarious! I wouldn't do it myself, even though my mare doesn't spook easy, but it certainly would make me laugh if I saw it! Good thing she still gets to walk and graduate, at our high school if you pull any prank (harmless or otherwise) you can't walk.
> Though we had a great one a couple years back that people like to bring up every once and a while- seniors bought 3 chickens, painted a 1, 2, and 4 on them, and let them loose in the halls. The teachers, security, etc. had to round them up, then look for 'number 3', though of course, there wasn't one. In fact, I'm pretty sure that's the one that instated the rule.


We wanted to do that with pigs..


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

That's a great prank lol! My horse will be 4 my senior year so I should try to do that and prove horses aint that stupid...they go to school! lol Our school is pretty cool for pranks...we live way out in the country so anything can happen. One year my brother and his friends took thier dogs in and did the same thing with the chickens lol. But in a neighboring school all the farm kids bought tractors to school(which we do at our school)and they all got tickets. Everyone was so p-oed bout that lol.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Hahaha. We've ridden horses, donkeys, BIG TRACTORS (like rice farming tractors that have the HUGE tires) lawn mowers, fourwheelers, just about anything rideable, we've done it. I was the first to ride a horse to our school. Unless you count my sister who rode her of the track quarter horse to the nice rubber track at the school and ran him on it. lol.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHa OMG i soooooo wish i could do that! hahahaha thats the funniest thing! I wish my hichschool was that awesome. haha


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Reminds me of the kids whos truck broke so he rode his horse to football practice at my school lol

We had a few people ride their horses into prom this year...if you cant tell we have a real '*******' school...

Yup I would do it with Romeo...if i didnt think a few immature boys I know would deliberately try to spook him...plus we have tile so thats a no-no...

Awesomely hilarious senior prank...


----------



## coelh102 (Oct 9, 2009)

kids in my old high school would be the type to let off firecrackers under the horse or run up and slap it on the butt. people in my old high school are retarded. One year though we set pools up on the school's roof and all the seniors spent the day up there. Another time they got a crane and put the principals car on the roof and the next day into the cafeteria. We had double doors and with a mighty good welder, we cut the middle part out, drove the car in, rewelded the middle jam back up and the princepal never figured out how we did it! lol


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

coelh102 said:


> kids in my old high school would be the type to let off firecrackers under the horse or run up and slap it on the butt. people in my old high school are retarded. One year though we set pools up on the school's roof and all the seniors spent the day up there. Another time they got a crane and put the principals car on the roof and the next day into the cafeteria. We had double doors and with a mighty good welder, we cut the middle part out, drove the car in, rewelded the middle jam back up and the princepal never figured out how we did it! lol


oh no, you just gave me ideasss,


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I can tell you what my husband did years ago at his high school. It was a small older one with all the classes in one building and doors at both ends.. So, a friend and him took a porcuipine that they had caught, put it in the hallway and locked the doors. Umm,you can guess what happened when the bell rang and everybody opened the doors to the hallway and ran out. They also took a VW bug of a teachers, put raw fish in it and then set it on the roof over a weekend when she was gone. They said the smell was horrible. And yes, they got in trouble for both stunts.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

My friends took a winnebego to prom. A ghetto winnebego.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Guys, please be thoughtful of people who may be allergic to horses. Walking a horse thru the school halls could pose a risk to those allergic depending on the severity of their allergy. A girl I went to school with would immediately have trouble breathing and would have to use several kinds of medication to counteract the reaction and this was from just being within a close proximity to the horse. This is a VERY real danger.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

It's already done and without ending the world or hurting anyone -- I think it's OK to laugh about it and not be negative since it's not like anyone could go back and change it now! 

All potential negative things which could have gone wrong but didn't aside -- this is pretty funny! I had this fantasy when I was in High School, must have been quite a sight!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I found this funny 
Everyone should relax. It was her decision and no one got hurt so lets not worry about the "what if's". It was funny.


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

**** if it had umm 'passed' in the corridor that would have been hilarious.
I should try this at my school considering were locked out during break and lunch


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

SlickDirtyDancin said:


> Not sure why everyone is being so rude about it...your horse could injure anyone around it at any time no matter where you are at.


No one was being rude. The prank was a dangerous one both for the horse and the children - sorry you can't see that.

It was being pointed out that horses and riding are inherently dangerous. Putting them in a school where the safety of it's occupants is to be expected may seem like a funny idea but everyone is very lucky that no one got hurt.


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

Look nothing happened obviously so i think we should just see the funny side too it


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

**** that is ledgend!


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I see the funny side but I also see the severity. Others are pointing out the dangers to try to prevent others from trying. Which clearly failed since someone has already stated they intend to do it. 

It's funny, yes. But NO ONE should try it just because it worked out well for someone else.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

goldilockz said:


> I see the funny side but I also see the severity. Others are pointing out the dangers to try to prevent others from trying. Which clearly failed since someone has already stated they intend to do it.
> 
> It's funny, yes. But NO ONE should try it just because it worked out well for someone else.


This!

Pranks are all well and good - when they go off as intended, but that doesn't mean that what starts out "all in good fun" can't/won't go terribly, terribly wrong. 
This one worked out okay, lucky.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Gidget said:


> I found this funny
> Everyone should relax. It was her decision and no one got hurt so lets not worry about the "what if's". It was funny.


My comment was pointed toward those who had expressed interest in doing this at their school. Yes, nothing happened THIS TIME but that doesn't mean that every person who copied it would be as lucky.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Personally i dont find it funny...That horse is in a seriously dangerous environment for it there could be any sort of hazard that you cant prevent such as wet floor she slips someone spooks her accidently where does the horse go if its in a school??
Its actually kind of irresponsible anybody could be kicked injuredetc and its all your fault for bringing the horse in anyway


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Be VERY careful when involving animals in any kind of prank. There were some boys one year on the news that brought buckets of mice and let them loose in the school. The school did not find it funny and the boys got charged with one charge of animal cruelty per mouse(the police found the order forms for the mice), as well as not being able to walk at their graduation.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Guys seriously. It's over and done and nothing happened. Yeah, it was stupid, but people do stupid stuff with animals all the time. Nobody got hurt, the horse wasn't injured. It's over. I get the idea of warning people to not copy it. Thats fine. But you can't undo whats done.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Lonestar22 said:


> Guys seriously. It's over and done and nothing happened. Yeah, it was stupid, but people do stupid stuff with animals all the time. Nobody got hurt, the horse wasn't injured. It's over. I get the idea of warning people to not copy it. Thats fine. But you can't undo whats done.


No, but you CAN voice your opinion so that others don't think that it's an okay thing to do. I think that's more what people are getting at. If this topic had only replies such as "haha cool!" then others might think that it's okay to do.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

She should have left the horse out of it and ridden her boyfriend to school instead - I'm sure she would have got the attention she wanted!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

kiwigirl said:


> She should have left the horse out of it and ridden her boyfriend to school instead - I'm sure she would have got the attention she wanted!


Oh gosh! My mind just plummeted deep, DEEP down into the gutter... WAY down into the gutter...:shock:


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

kiwigirl said:


> She should have left the horse out of it and ridden her boyfriend to school instead - I'm sure she would have got the attention she wanted!


OMG...did I have some naughty thoughts lol. Im sure she would have gotten attention if she would have rode her boyfriend to school lol. haha farmpony...hows the gutter looking to you? =D


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Lonestar22 said:


> people do stupid stuff with animals all the time.


Aaaaaaand cue the typical teenager mentality! Everybody does it so you know it's alright!
No, it's not alright. Frankly it's stupid, irresponsible, and selfish. Your friend wanted to do a prank? Should have done something dumb that involved herself. But instead she chose to involve a horse in the situation who relies on her to say "its okay". And she put that horse into a dangerous, irresponsible situation.
Stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## Doveguy (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm sorry but I have to say that is was a bad thing to do. The horse or some people could have been really hurt. Kinda like walking the rail on the third story of the building. Everyone stops to watch because we know that something really bad could happen any second. Soo, don't do stupid things because things can go terribly wrong very quickly. The posting is for us to comment on and so the comments rolled in. I hope I don't sound too preachy.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

upupandflyaway1 said:


> We wanted to do that with pigs..


My school did! We also put cows on the in the courtyard, the principals car on the roof, and cut down all of the trees in the center green. 

I go to a ******* high school but a BIG ******* high school (graduating class this year was 560, my class was 600 or more) and we have a whole herd of cattle, probably 15 acres of land, 7 or 8 pigs, some sheep, and we also grow our own crops to sell. So we have lots of farm animals to mess with 

Honestly, if you have confidence in your horse, why the heck not? Mounted police officers do it, in fact they are frequently used in placed where riots may occur because it gives the officers a better view point for crowd control. Putting a horse in a riot=dangerous. Riding a horse through a hallway? not in the slightest....relatively speaking.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

justsambam08 said:


> Honestly, if you have confidence in your horse, why the heck not? Mounted police officers do it, in fact they are frequently used in placed where riots may occur because it gives the officers a better view point for crowd control. Putting a horse in a riot=dangerous. Riding a horse through a hallway? not in the slightest....relatively speaking.


It is hard to believe that someone would think the situations are even close to the same.

Lets start with, kids at school are there to learn, not there expecting to have to worry about their safety around a horse that some irresponsible kid thought would be fun to bring into the corridor. If you are at a riot police intervention is expected. Add that you went to the riot/demonstration on your own free will with the expressed purpose of causing trouble. The general student body is not there for the expressed purpose of causing trouble.

Add that the mounted police horses are trained for this.

It is so comparing apples to a chair leg.

Pranks that include animals are just wrong. Period!


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Haha that is awesome . Some horses are just good enough to do those kind of things with , I know my mare is .


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I can see all of the big "no no"s involved with this, but I must admit that I've wanted to do this. Not necessarily riding my horse through the buildings... but there are some wide open spaces on my campus that would be so fantastic for a nice jaunt on horseback. ^_^

Unfortunately my horses are kept too far away for this to be remotely plausible without a trailer or something... which I don't have.


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Eolith said:


> I can see all of the big "no no"s involved with this, but I must admit that I've wanted to do this. Not necessarily riding my horse through the buildings... but there are some wide open spaces on my campus that would be so fantastic for a nice jaunt on horseback. ^_^
> 
> Unfortunately my horses are kept too far away for this to be remotely plausible without a trailer or something... which I don't have.


Yes deffiantely , I dont know if i totally agree with the horse inside the building but taking them to school and in the school field would be fun !


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Be careful not to take your jaunt across the highly manicured sports fields. Schools spend quite a bit of money getting them nice and I am sure will not look the other way if someone leaves a trail of hoof prints across the entire field.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I too, have thought about this! Well, actually I had a dream about 4 yrs ago that I was riding my horse in our highschool, but I wasn't the only one...there were a bunch of other kids doing it too. Although it was quite unrealistic, as I lived too far to do it. But, I thought it would have been kool, if it were to actually happen. 

I wonder how my mare would have done?? Probably not good lol. She would have been quite younger than and way more hyper and spooky. If I were still in highschool, and I did that, I think she would be ok...unless someone scared her intentionally...thats the only thing I'd be worried about.

I think this prank is pretty darn funny...regaurdless of the situation. I'm not going to give you an earful, since that has been done already by many others (not a bad thing though).


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I can't believe someone compared this prank to mounted police officer horses...


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

It's weird that so many other people have had this dream. I had a dream about it back when I was in middle school, but I was just an admirer of horses then and didn't actually work with them at that time. I didn't even think of any of the dangers until reading all of these pages, and I am glad it was just a dream. haha


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

One of the high schools I went to put a cow on the roof. Cows can't go down stairs, so they had a heckuva time getting it off the roof. Kind of funny, yes. But the poor animal was stuck on a roof without food or water for how long?

Yes, you are very lucky no one got hurt. Very lucky. As mentioned, the horse could have slipped, kicked out, spooked, stepped on someone's toes. And on the allergy subject; if I so much as give my horse a pat on the neck and go to my friend's house without washing my hands, her boyfriend starts sneezing up a storm. From ONE PAT. I can't even wear the shoes I wore to feed them because it gets to him. Now imagine if his allergic reaction was stronger, and you walked a horse right in front of his nose.

It would have been wise to post a "WARNING: DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME" label on the picture. It is not advisable to do something like this.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

As a parent, I would be upset that the school didn't give the girl any kind of punishment. IMO, that sends the wrong message to the other students. They will most certainly think it was cool and will think that there will be no consequences if they try it. The next horse that somebody rides in there may be a lot less calm about the whole thing.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

How did I miss this thread?
Whilst I can see all of the bad points, and they are all very valid, I did have a little bit of a giggle. Its funny, but definitely advisable. It went well this time, but if anybody else did a lot of things could go wrong.

Some of our senior pranks are hilarious. 2 years ago, the seniors cling-wrapped our prinicipal's car. That was sooooooooo funny. The cling-wrap was so thick, they were standing there for hours trying to get if off. They also glued $2 coins on the floors at school. People would try to pick them up and then they'd throw a flour bomb at them. Heheh, luckily enough the seniors let me be on the flour bombers.

They also grabbed a few teachers bags, stuck a frozen chicken in each of them, ducktaped them up securely and put them back. The teachers had quite a shock when they finally got it undone to find a thawed out chicken. And I have no idea how they managed to do this, but they got the postal address of every teacher and sent them a ham in the mail. Now by the time, the ham got there, it was all gross and eww. 

No one got in trouble, unless there was actually any damage to anyone or anything. Our school's pretty lenient on muck-up day for the seniors.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Last year two completely random people showed up at my school (outside, of course) completely decked out in VERY intense Western show gear. Sadly, we're a beach school with lots of semi-rich kids who've never set foot in a mud puddle, let alone near a horse stall, they were not impressed.

Dont know if you guys do it, but around here the girls will sneak into the houses of the boys at obscene hours of the morning, dress them in drag and kidnap them.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> One of the high schools I went to put a cow on the roof. Cows can't go down stairs, so they had a heckuva time getting it off the roof. Kind of funny, yes. But the poor animal was stuck on a roof without food or water for how long?


I also wonder who had to pay for the repairs to the roof. Roof membranes are not really designed for hoof traffic.


----------



## AtheistForever (Jun 25, 2010)

I would love to do that if I was allowed.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

My cow's can go down stairs,


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

That's hilarious!
She must have lots of faith in her horse. 
Mine couldn't fit his wide booty through the door!
haviris-your cow is very talented.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

haviris said:


> My cow's can go down stairs,


I wonder why they can't, or why people would think they can't? I'm not a cow expert, but I did grow up surrounded be dairy farms in pretty hilly countryside, and the cows always seemed to be able to get back down the hillsides for milking time. And when I lived in Switzerland, I'd see cows grazing on some pretty steep mountainsides.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

alexischristina said:


> Last year two completely random people showed up at my school (outside, of course) completely decked out in VERY intense Western show gear. Sadly, we're a beach school with lots of semi-rich kids who've never set foot in a mud puddle, let alone near a horse stall, they were not impressed.
> 
> Dont know if you guys do it, but around here the girls will sneak into the houses of the boys at obscene hours of the morning, dress them in drag and kidnap them.


 no way! its grad kidnap everyone here does it must be a bc thing!


----------



## HorseNancy (Feb 24, 2008)

That's amazing! Btw, I think I found the video on YouTube:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

looks like she got cought in the end...any ways it's not some thing i would engouage my teenager at all.......


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

ahaha. That's a friends of mine "stepdad" he didn't really care. Just had to act "teacherly"

BTw she did end up getting some community service for this. But the cop laughed the whole time he wrote the ticket. Our town is so small, you know EVERYBODY in it. Small towns tend to do things diffrently when it comes to things like this because you have such a personal relationship with everybody. I have done things that I would have gotten in trouble for if it had been any other town. It's kind of a disease.


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

Hahahaa this was AWESOME.. lol man i wish i lived ina small town .. What a thing to remember and tell the grandchildren..!!


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Thats freakin awesome my horse would have had a heart attack doing that though lol


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

It would be so much better if the horse pooped on the floor.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Great prank! What a fantastic horse to just do it and not freak out.
It reminds me of my fiance's prank. His school had agriculture as a class and they had goats, sheep and cows. In a big open school as well. On the last day him and his friends opened up the pens and let them all out lol


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Yah the horse just happened to walk in all by herself. Your friend has legs she probably gave the horse a little "hint" to walk inside.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That was awesome for a 3 year old. Looked like it didn't bother her a bit. Very pretty horse. Not that I'm condoning her doing that. 

That reminds me of when I was riding around my neighborhood a few weeks ago and some lady flagged me down. She asked if her "residents" could see the horse. I thought she meant doctors and nurses because she was wearing scrubs. Turns out it was a nursing home. Took her in and she stood like a champ while they wheeled out all of these people in wheelchairs, beds and some with walkers and canes. She almost fell asleep. I knew my horse was calm but I never thought she was that calm. She was standing in the middle of their courtyard with a pond, air conditioners and surrounded by people she didn't know but she didn't even bat an eyelash. I thought for sure she would at least fidget a little. She even reached her nose out for people to pet her.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah i live in one of those very small towns....our town is to small that if you kid gets in to trouble in town you know about it before they get home....althouth our dept doesn't bother messing with my daughter since i made him apolagise to her over a dumb insidedent, plus it helps that her dad works for the dheriff dept


----------

